# Kawasaki FC-290V Spark Ignitor



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Need a spark ignitor for a John Deere rider. The part number is M-73484 that mounts on the side of motor. Just called The JD dealer and said it is a $70.00 part!! Is there a source for an aftermarket replacement that will work?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

look on ebay, or find a dealer that sells aftermarket parts, should be able to get it for less than 20.00, double check the p/n as nothing is coming up even on google. without a spec # I think what you need is a 21119-2161 but if you get the engine spec # we can double check it, if it is there is one on ebay for about 15.00.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I use this one from Rotary, it works fine on the Kawasaki engines.

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-9334.html


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks a bunch 30yearTech!! The internet sure is a wonderful place. And thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------

